# Overdraw or not to Overdraw



## hunterND (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm getting back to bowhunting for the first time in about 5 years, so I pulled out the old Pearson and blew the dust off and practiced up over the summer. I used to shoot 2317 arrows and had some really good success drilling deer. I've always wanted to get an overdraw for the increased speed and range but am worried about losing knockdown power.

Anyone have any experience with both of these options?


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2004)

I shot with an overdraw probably 15 years ago. Back then the premise was that it shortened the arrow, thus making it lighter and faster. With todays hot cams and different geometries and limb materials there is no need for overdraws. Personally, my shooting was always better without one, as it probably is for most people. Putting the rest closer to the string magnifies any torqueing of the riser. I would dump the OD and get some new carbon arrows. You will have the speed AND the knockdown power.


----------

